# AEM AFR gauge - help needed



## LITTLE NEIL (Jul 29, 2008)

I am currently re running a load of wiring on my 32. On the back of my AEM AFR I have a 6 prong plug, all wired up, and a four wires for the 4 pronged plug, but no plug! Can someone tell me the sequence, left to right as you look at the back gauge and the 4 prongs, that their 4 wires link into their AEM AFR 4 point plug? (I have a 4 prong plug spare, to route the wires into).

I don't fancy a game of wiring Russian roulette this afternoon!

A photo would equally be great, I couldn't see one when I did a quick search?

Thanks


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

hi mate!

have you already fixed your problem??

i've also got a AEM AFR Gauge in my turbocharged DC2 and i will be in my garage this weekend, where i can take a picture from the back of it!
i've also the manual if this could help!

so if you still need help, let me know!

cheers leo


----------



## LITTLE NEIL (Jul 29, 2008)

Austrian GTR said:


> hi mate!
> 
> have you already fixed your problem??
> 
> ...


Hi Leo

I have still not fixed my problem, so if you could take a photo it would be much appreciated. Thanks

Neil


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

hi mate!

here's the pic:








[/URL][/IMG]


the sequence looking at the back from left to right:

6 pin: brown, black, green, red, orange, white

4 pin: red (12V power), white (0-5V output), blue (serieal output), black (chassis ground)


hope this helps so you no longer need to play russian roulet! :thumbsup:

cheers leo


----------



## LITTLE NEIL (Jul 29, 2008)

Austrian GTR said:


> hi mate!
> 
> here's the pic:
> 
> ...


Leo, this is very kind of you, thanks!

I hope I can return the favour one day.

Neil


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

no problem Neil!

your welcome!


----------

